

Missing E Developer Keeps Trying to Work With Tumblr But Tumblr Isn’t Having It - CountHackulus
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/09/06/missing-e-developer-keeps-trying-to-work-with-tumblr-but-tumblr-keeps-trying-to-shut-him-down/

======
dreamdu5t
He shouldn't change anything for Tumblr. It's a browser extension and Tumblr
has no right to dictate how people use the content they give away for free.

